# UPDATE: Balmoral Tue27/2 pm



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

As seabreeze stuffed up badly last night and the weather hasn't come in I will be launching from Balmoral at around 1 to 1.30 pm this afternoon. Fishraider is reporting that the Bonito, Kings and Tailor are still around, along with a few sharkies :shock: :twisted: . All welcome. C ya  

Cheers.....Nick


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Nick,

Look forward to the report, cannot make it out this week due to a combination of recovery from the big bosses visit last week and moving house on Friday.

Reports from Balmoral have been patchy to say the least for the last week or so perhaps the bait has moved up above the Spit, at least I hope so rather than being dispersed.


----------

